# betta with assassin snail?



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

I always use aq advisor for stocking advice and I have a 10 gal with a betta and an assassin snail in it. Today I went to see if i could add my three platties that have been in a hospital/ QT tank for the last three weeks and it told me my betta is not compatible with an assassin snail and offered no explanation other than "further research recommended". Why aren't they compatible? I was thinking about switching him anyways because there's very few snails in that tank. However he doesn't act like he cares about eating the snails... anyways why is it saying I shouldn't keep them together?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I've never heard that before ?? Lol


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

i think it may be because of the recommended temperature range for both. On live aquaria it says up to 74F for the snail.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

My assassin snails are doing okay with my small snail eating betta at the higher temperature. The worst that's happened with them is a couple had their little tube thing chomped off, but they're growing back and the betta no longer pays them any attention. The warmer water (it's about 78 degrees) may shorten their lifespan, though. Can't say for sure because they've only been here a couple of months.


----------

